# mit Dreamweaver keinen internetverbindung



## ziriander (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

keinen Ahnung ob das jetzt ein DW-Problem ist oder ein Netzzugangsproblem.
Habe vom Laptop Zugang zum Netz via Router und mit keinem Programm gibt es da Probleme (IE, Outlook etc.). Nur DW will nicht. Es heißt immer wieder "Verbindung zum Netz wurde getrennt." In der Windows-Firewall ist DW zwar bestätigt, aber wer weiß. 

Mein Festrechner hat keine Windows Firewall und da klappt das mit DW ganz normal. 

Hatt jemand eine Idee warum das nicht klappt ?


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Da Du ja nicht geschrieben hast ob Du es schon ausprobiert hast.....
würde ich vorschlagen einfach mal die Firewall zu Testzwecken abzuschalten.
Wenn es dann klappt, dürfte vermutlich irgendwas in der Firewall Konfiguration noch nicht ganz stimmen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ziriander (2. Juli 2006)

Das habe ich schon probiert. Funktioniert aber nicht.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2006)

Hmm, das einzigste was mir dann noch einfällt.....
Ein FTP-Server trennt ja nach xx Minuten (einige sogar nach Sekunden) inaktivität automatisch die Verbindung.
Um diese Zwangstrennung zu unterbinden, haben einige FTP-Klienten die Option in regelmässigen Abständen ein Kommando (z.b. ein Refresh) an den FTP-Server zu senden.
Evtl. gibt es bei DW auch solch eine Einstellung (kenne mich mit DW aber nicht aus) und Du hast diese auf dem Festrechner eingestellt, aber nicht auf dem Laptop?!


----------

